# Engineers Australia CDR. career episodes rejected!!! pls help..



## wanyamada (Aug 29, 2015)

Hello All

I need a help on my CDR. I applied for the skill assessment on Engineers Australia as a Mechanical Engineer but my career episodes and reference letter have rejected. 
EA comment on the rejection is as below but I can not exactly understand what they mean. 

I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate and my occupation is highly related to control systems and embedded systems. So 2 of my career episodes which were rejected are highly related to control systems.

EA comment on the rejection:

1. career episode 
The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512). Please refer to the ANZSCO Dictionary definition of Mechanical Engineer, downloadable from Australian Bureau of Statistics. Please provide a new career episode clearly demonstrating your engineering activities as per the ANZSCO dictionary definition.

2. reference letter
The presented reference letter does not provide enough description of your duties for assessment as Professional Mechanical Engineering employment. Please provide a letter with your duties described in greater detail. Please also provide more documentary evidence in support of your employment claim. This may include social security reports, income tax reports, superfund contribution statement etc.

Thank you in advance.

Regards 
bandara madapathala


----------



## civil (Dec 26, 2014)

wanyamada said:


> Hello All
> 
> I need a help on my CDR. I applied for the skill assessment on Engineers Australia as a Mechanical Engineer but my career episodes and reference letter have rejected.
> EA comment on the rejection is as below but I can not exactly understand what they mean.
> ...


Hope this helps..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia-processing-time-frame-285.html#post7272329


----------



## wanyamada (Aug 29, 2015)

civil said:


> Hope this helps..


thank you very much. I'm going to rewrite the episodes according to your advice.

Regards 
Bandara Madapathala


----------



## wanyamada (Aug 29, 2015)

Hi all.., 

I received positive outcome from EA. 

Thanks all


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,

So glad to know you heard positively from the assessment agency. Can you kindly provide samples or any details of your career episodes and CDR statement? Summary statement? 

I am submitting my assessment for electrical engineer, am new to the forum and have no idea where to begin. I started CDR statement and career episodes but there is repetition happening, is that alright? Please help.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Jamaru (Dec 28, 2015)

i need help in writing my CDR as a Mechanical maintenance Engineer.


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi guys,

Please support me in writing my CDR for Telecommunication Engineer.
I have done my BE in computer Engineering but have exp as a Telecom Engineer so how should i proceed in writing CDR .
Not able to understand how to start with CDR writing.

Thanks


----------



## tonoy (Jan 7, 2016)

wanyamada said:


> Hello All
> 2. reference letter
> The presented reference letter does not provide enough description of your duties for assessment as Professional Mechanical Engineering employment. Please provide a letter with your duties described in greater detail. Please also provide more documentary evidence in support of your employment claim. This may include social security reports, income tax reports, superfund contribution statement etc.


Hi bandara madapathala,

I got similar reply from EA, could you please share, what document is to provide against the following reply from EA. As in my country there is no govt. body/agency for social security/super-fund in place of that we have PF, gratuity etc. by the company I work for. And the income tax I pay is not related to the company I work for and in that certificate they never mention any company name.

"Payslips and bank statements do not constitute third-party evidence. 
Please provide third-party documentary evidence in support of your employment claim. This may include social security reports, income tax reports, superfund contribution statement etc. The third party documentation must come from a government body or agency independent of your employer and must state the name of your employer."


Thanks in advance.

Regards
tOnOy :confused2:


----------



## xsimio (Nov 26, 2015)

Did you try to use training (dot) gov (dot) au ?

You just select which diploma are you looking to be assessed against, and you have the full list of items which the assessment should include. And they will check exactly the same.

You should not do a copy paste from each unit of competency, but you have a very detailed overview of what you need write.

Give it a try, it is very detailed for each qualification which exists in Australia.

Just to give you an example of how detailed that site is:

SFIFISH202C - Cook on board a vessel
Part of:
Certificate II in Fishing Operations

1.	Plan to prepare a simple meal
1.1.	Menu and ingredients are appropriate to those being catered for.
1.2.	Amounts of ingredients are accurate in relation to numbers being catered for.
1.3.	Preparation time is estimated accurately.
1.4.	Cooking time for the meal is estimated correctly.
2.	Prepare ingredients
2.1.	Ingredients are prepared correctly.
2.2.	Food is handled safely and hygienically.
2.3.	Safe working practices are observed throughout.

PS: If you ever see this post and you find it valuable, do not forget to click Thanks Button.


----------



## VRS (Nov 17, 2014)

wanyamada said:


> Hi all..,
> 
> I received positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Thanks all


Congratulations. It's good you reworked well & achieved your target.


----------



## mahbub336 (Feb 23, 2016)

Dear tonoy,
Have you got any update from EA? If the update is positive how did you manage them ?


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*please share*

please share the same with us so that we will be learning from you. So that no repeats the mistakes. 



wanyamada said:


> Hello All
> 
> I need a help on my CDR. I applied for the skill assessment on Engineers Australia as a Mechanical Engineer but my career episodes and reference letter have rejected.
> EA comment on the rejection is as below but I can not exactly understand what they mean.
> ...


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*thank you*

thank you brother for the help


----------



## goaussie2015 (Mar 24, 2016)

*Ea outcome*

Did get your skills assesment



mahbub336 said:


> Dear tonoy,
> Have you got any update from EA? If the update is positive how did you manage them ?


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

*CDR Mechanical Engineer*



wanyamada said:


> Hi all..,
> 
> I received positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Thanks all


Hi,

Can you please forward me the earlier career episodes that you had submitted to EA for assessment and which were rejected...

Further please send me the new career episodes which were accepted by the EA...

I am in process of making the CDR hence asking for your help...

Contact me at ...<*SNIP*> - see Rule 4: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html - do not post personal information. kaju/moderator

Thanks,
Prashant


----------



## asifali0092 (Jun 15, 2016)

wanyamada said:


> Hi all..,
> 
> I received positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Thanks all


Hello Wanyamada, please tell me when you got the positive outcome, did you change the career episodes? i mean you provided them entirely different projects? or just rewrote the same previous project reports in a different way? please help as EA has replied the same to me (i'm also a Mechanical Engineer)..so i want to know can i provide entirely different projects this time or should i just rewrite the same previous ones but in a way EA recommends. please advise and help Sir. Thanking you in anticipation.
-Asif Ali


----------



## ahsanjk (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi,
The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).

Please help that what should I do ?


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hey body did you get a positive assessment? What you did for third party employment evidence? What kind of evidence can we provide for Pakistan?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

ahsanjk said:


> Hi,
> The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).
> 
> Please help that what should I do ?


Redo the career episode to reflex Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512).


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

wanyamada said:


> thank you very much. I'm going to rewrite the episodes according to your advice.
> 
> Regards
> Bandara Madapathala



Hai Whats your update ...please share


----------



## islam03 (May 17, 2016)

mahbub336 said:


> Dear tonoy,
> Have you got any update from EA? If the update is positive how did you manage them ?




What happened next?


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello Guys,

I have a questions regarding Australia Immigration process.

1) Competency Demonstration Report.
2) Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment (RSEA).

As I am planning for visa 189 or 190 which is point based visa. My simply confusion is that I have 10+ years experience and I am a Chemical Engineer. My points are 55 (25 for age, 15 points for engineering degree & 15 points for 10+ years experience) excluding IELTS yet.

What is the requirement for visa 189 or 190. Either option (1) or (2) (i.e.) CDR only of CDR+RSEA.

When RSEA is required?


----------



## jeyam_555 (Mar 25, 2016)

RSA is not mandatory for either of the visa, but it is good to have that may improve the quality of your application

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a questions regarding Australia Immigration process.
> 
> ...


first of all get your ielts done and achieve 7 in all bands to score 10 points.
employment assessment is not mandatory in EA'S case and is an optional service, It is your own choice to go for it or leave it on DIBP to prove your experience points.
on the contrary skills assessment is a must

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

jeyam_555 said:


> RSA is not mandatory for either of the visa, but it is good to have that may improve the quality of your application
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Hi Jeyam/ ibbz, many thanks for your help. I have some more questions stated below. I gave IELTS and expecting result in a week.

- Does DIBP deduct years of experience from your total experience?
- With 55 points what can I do if I do not get 10 marks on IELTS?
- Does selecting ANZSCO occupation matters with reapect to your education or experience? For example I studied Chemical Engibeering and my experience has been of what Chemical Engineer is but it doesn't fall according to Chemical Engineer definition of ANZSCO. This is because Chemical engineers have majorly two job types to do and mine is one of them but ANZSCO's definition defines the other one and not mine. What to do in this case.
- ibbz why were you not able to get points for experience? You planned for study there? Can you inbox me your skype to discuss further.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

please see answers inline.




Dimenssionless said:


> Hi Jeyam/ ibbz, many thanks for your help. I have some more questions stated below. I gave IELTS and expecting result in a week.
> 
> - Does DIBP deduct years of experience from your total experience?
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz,

Thanks for the point-wise detailed reply on my questions. I am finding difficulty in finding the ANZSCO code for myself. I am chemical engineer but the type of experience I have doesn't fall in Chemical Engineer Definition of ANZSCO though it is a chemical engineer job. How can I find another ANZSCO code for myself matching with my experience, is there any procedure as there are a no. of ANZSCO occupations and I believe this will be a bad idea to start reading the definition of all.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> ibbz,
> 
> Thanks for the point-wise detailed reply on my questions. I am finding difficulty in finding the ANZSCO code for myself. I am chemical engineer but the type of experience I have doesn't fall in Chemical Engineer Definition of ANZSCO though it is a chemical engineer job. How can I find another ANZSCO code for myself matching with my experience, is there any procedure as there are a no. of ANZSCO occupations and I believe this will be a bad idea to start reading the definition of all.


well tbh you need to read the description of closely matched occupations and then decide it yourself on which one best describes your occupation.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz, does DIBP consider multiple IELTS for 189 or 190 visas? For example in one test I have got as:

Listening: 7.0
Reading: 7.0
Speaking: 7.5
Writing: 5.5
Overall: 7.0

In second test, I got:

Listening: 6.5
Reading: 7.0
Speaking: 7.0
Writing: 7.0
Overall: 7.0

As you can see I have 7.0 or above in three modules except writing in first test but in second test I have 7.0 in each module except listening but I secured writing as 7.0 in second test at the cost of listening. So will my both tests will be considered making me eligible for 10 points for IELTS while applying for visa to DIBP or I have to get one complete test having 70 in each module?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> ibbz, does DIBP consider multiple IELTS for 189 or 190 visas? For example in one test I have got as:
> 
> Listening: 7.0
> Reading: 7.0
> ...


Sadly not. DIBP need you to hit the required mark in all components in a single test to claim points.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

FFacs said:


> Sadly not. DIBP need you to hit the required mark in all components in a single test to claim points.


This is indeed bad to know. I hope they change their policies on this.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi Ibbz/FFacs,

I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent Visa (subclass 189 or 190). I have reviewed the fees and found that there is one note as “12a” associated with this visa. It states:

_"12a For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885. For any other applicant, the second instalment is nil."
_

I am applying for visa for following family members:
1)	Wife.
2)	Child of the age 4.
3)	Child of the age 2.
4)	Myself.

Can you explain the fee stated in point “12a” is applied to me as well? What is this and why it is applied to me???


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Hi Ibbz/FFacs,
> 
> I am planning to apply for the Skilled Independent Visa (subclass 189 or 190). I have reviewed the fees and found that there is one note as “12a” associated with this visa. It states:
> 
> ...


hi
it only applies to your partner if she has not got ielts 4.5 or a letter from college/uni stating that medium of instruction was english. Sadly i have to pay this fee too coz my wife is pregnent and i cant put her through ielts pte stress


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> it only applies to your partner if she has not got ielts 4.5 or a letter from college/uni stating that medium of instruction was english. Sadly i have to pay this fee too coz my wife is pregnent and i cant put her through ielts pte stress
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thanks. By "medium of instruction", you mean medium of education? In that case she has the medium of education as "English Medium" since childhood. She never attended "Urdu Medium" school/college/university. So what in this case?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Thanks. By "medium of instruction", you mean medium of education? In that case she has the medium of education as "English Medium" since childhood. She never attended "Urdu Medium" school/college/university. So what in this case?


get a letter from her uni

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> get a letter from her uni
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


I will get it and that is it? This fee of $4885 will not be applied to me, right?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> I will get it and that is it? This fee of $4885 will not be applied to me, right?


right

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz, though I am chemical engineer but my experience is equally divided in following ANZSCO occupations, covering their one or two tasks out of six or seven:

1) "Engineering Technologist".
2) "Industrial Engineer".

I am confused which one to select. Does Engineers Australia really help on this on their own or should they be asked before making starting the assessment.

Also will not this contradict with my education (i.e.) Chemical Engineering, while skills assessment to Engineers Australia?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> ibbz, though I am chemical engineer but my experience is equally divided in following ANZSCO occupations, covering their one or two tasks out of six or seven:
> 
> 1) "Engineering Technologist".
> 2) "Industrial Engineer".
> ...


Dear Dimensionless.

As an expert, i would recommend you apply as the Industrial Engineer.I did so for my friend few months back
Regards
Erick


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear Dimensionless.
> 
> As an expert, i would recommend you apply as the Industrial Engineer.I did so for my friend few months back
> Regards
> Erick


Hi Erick,

Thanks for guidance.

Can "ANZSCO CODE: 233914 (ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST)" apply under occupational category of Engineer Australia as "Professional Engineer" or "Engineering Technologist"?

Does selecting ANZSCO code with the following effect your immigration points?

(A) -- alternative title
(N) -- occupation in nec category
(P) -- principal title
(S) -- specialisation"

ANZSCO CODE: 233914 (ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST) is an "(S) - specialisation" whereas
ANZSCO CODE: 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER) is a "(P) - principle title".


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Hi Erick,
> 
> Thanks for guidance.
> 
> ...


Dear Dimenssionless

As "Engineering Technologist" and not as "Professional Engineer"


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear Dimenssionless
> 
> As "Engineering Technologist" and not as "Professional Engineer"


Dear Erick, can you please explain the reason with your knowledge? "233914 Engineering Technologists"are the engineers as well but they are not defined anywhere else as stated on 

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]/Latestproducts/B90B223246D7D73DCA257B9D0009C470?opendocument

"UNIT GROUP 2339 OTHER ENGINEERING PROFESSIONALS

This unit group covers "Engineering Professionals" not elsewhere classified."


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Dear Erick, can you please explain the reason with your knowledge? "233914 Engineering Technologists"are the engineers as well but they are not defined anywhere else as stated on
> 
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.2
> 
> ...


Dear Dimensionless

Basically Engineering Technologists" do testing and implementation of engineering projects,ie they don't have degree, but "Engineering Professionals" have qualification equal to degree and they do thinks like design among others

see link below

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

RICTON said:


> Dear Dimensionless
> 
> Basically Engineering Technologists" do testing and implementation of engineering projects,ie they don't have degree, but "Engineering Professionals" have qualification equal to degree and they do thinks like design among others
> 
> ...


Great. There are multiple titles assigned to ANZSCO occupations as follows:

(A) -- alternative title
(N) -- occupation in nec category
(P) -- principal title
(S) -- specialisation"

ANZSCO CODE: 233914 (ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST) is an "(S) - specialisation" whereas
ANZSCO CODE: 233511 (INDUSTRIAL ENGINEER) is a "(P) - principle title".

Does selecting an ANZSCO code with "(S) specialization" or "(P) Principal Title" effect the immigration points for experience or education etc.?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> Great. There are multiple titles assigned to ANZSCO occupations as follows:
> 
> (A) -- alternative title
> (N) -- occupation in nec category
> ...


hi
i would put it in simple words.
when you are assessed as engineering technologist, it falls under principle title other engineering professionals whereas if assessed as engineering technologist, you can not apply under industrial engineer as it would need you to have professional engineer assessment.
the suitable anzsco code will also be mentioned in yor EA outcome letter and you can not select anything other than that in your EOI.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> hi
> i would put it in simple words.
> when you are assessed as engineering technologist, it falls under principle title other engineering professionals whereas if assessed as engineering technologist, you can not apply under industrial engineer as it would need you to have professional engineer assessment.
> the suitable anzsco code will also be mentioned in yor EA outcome letter and you can not select anything other than that in your EOI.


You may be right but this is not my question. May be I was unable to portray that properly. There are three problems I am facing:

As I am still unable to find my ANZSCO code, I was merely able to see little similarity in "Engineering Technologist" and "Industrial Engineer" occupations with respect to my experience. But on the other hand I have a degree of Bachelors in Chemical Engineering which is an engineering degree falls under "Professional Engineer (PE)" category.

Does it really matter if I select an occupation having "specialization" or a "principal title" if I am planning for "Professional Engineer"?

"Engineering Technologist" is the principal title like Mechanical/Electrical/Chemical Engineers.

1) If I select occupation as "Engineering Technologist" (this is an occupation and not the engineers australia's category) and apply under Professional Engineer (PE) category. What would be the effect?

2) If I select occupation as "Engineering Technologist" (this is an occupation and not the engineers australia's category) and apply under Engineering Technologist (EE) category. What would be the effect?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> How much work experience do you have for professional engineer (electrical eng 233311) and for 233914 engineering technologist? I have bachelors in electrical eng + 1 year work exp + masters.
> 
> No work exp after msters. How do I get assessed?
> 
> ...


i have same profile as yours and i am assessed as professional engineer.
All depends how you compile you career episodes.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> i have same profile as yours and i am assessed as professional engineer.
> All depends how you compile you career episodes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Thank you friend for your quck reply.

Please help me. Can we chat on pm? My agent is fooling me I think. He keeps on insisting that I can only get assessed as engineering technologist since I do not have work experience.

But I have bachelors degree with 2 internships and 2 major projects + masters degree with research thesis from US university + 1 year work exp between bachelors and masters. I graduated some years ago in 2008. Since then, I am not working regularly for big companies but for smaller companies and was doing PhD.

Please help me and guide me. How do I compile CDRs?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> How much work experience do you have for professional engineer (electrical eng 233311) and for 233914 engineering technologist? I have bachelors in electrical eng + 1 year work exp + masters.
> 
> No work exp after msters. How do I get assessed?
> 
> ...


Dear niga1107
You have what it takes to be assessed as professional engineer, you can select two projects from you +1 year experience and use the final year project as the third one and you are good to go. Try your luck.

Regards

RicTon


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Thank you friend for your quck reply.
> 
> Please help me. Can we chat on pm? My agent is fooling me I think. He keeps on insisting that I can only get assessed as engineering technologist since I do not have work experience.
> 
> ...


I wrote one of my career episodes from my bachelors project where i designed antenna for wimax.
second career episode was from my 9 months work where i did commissioning of bts sites and 3rd was from my masters project which had simulations design, programming involved on wireless sensor networks. So you need to chose 3 of your best projects with extensive engineering work.
go through competencies that are listed for prof engr. on engineers australia's summary statement.make sure you cover each and every point in the summary statement and demonstrate it with your working in career episodes.
compile a good CPD report after you graduated and you will be good to go. yoy are doing phd man and eng. technologist is not good enough for you at all

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> i have same profile as yours and i am assessed as professional engineer.
> All depends how you compile you career episodes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


ibbz, you wrote your CDR on your own or you hire consultant?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> ibbz, you wrote your CDR on your own or you hire consultant?


why would i hire a consultant to write about the work that i conducted myself?
hiring someone to write about a project you have done yourself is a foolish idea and there is no one better than yourself to express your work. Most of these people copy paste stuff and you end up getting banned from EA. there are many cases like this.
so better write yourself and based on your own work.
It is not hard. It took me 3 full nights to write my 3 career episodes and then few hours to do the finaal touches.
You need commitment and that is it.
commit one night for one careet episode and focus only on it for that night.


Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> I wrote one of my career episodes from my bachelors project where i designed antenna for wimax.
> second career episode was from my 9 months work where i did commissioning of bts sites and 3rd was from my masters project which had simulations design, programming involved on wireless sensor networks. So you need to chose 3 of your best projects with extensive engineering work.
> go through competencies that are listed for prof engr. on engineers australia's summary statement.make sure you cover each and every point in the summary statement and demonstrate it with your working in career episodes.
> compile a good CPD report after you graduated and you will be good to go. yoy are doing phd man and eng. technologist is not good enough for you at all
> ...


Thanks so much!

So I am guessing I need to hire someone to help with CDRs or is it managable on my own?

CDR 1 - bachelors degree project where I developed a low cost bluetooth communication network for data communication or electronic design project where I built a home intercom device with 2 PCBs

CDR 2 - masters thesis where I studied PCB manufacturing challenges and solved one of the manufacturing issues

CDR 3 - 1 year work exp as engineer in the US organization.

How does this sound? How do I get help for CDR and assessment process? Any forums where I can ask for help other than this one?

I am pretty new, so dont know much


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

niga1107 said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> So I am guessing I need to hire someone to help with CDRs or is it managable on my own?
> 
> ...


well for 1st episode i would say data communication network is good one.
second i am not sure tbh because it is pure research and it would lack some competencies.
if you did mutiple projects during your work, you can write 2 career episodes from there.
I think this is the best forum and i can not think of any other one.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## niga1107 (Dec 17, 2015)

ibbz87 said:


> well for 1st episode i would say data communication network is good one.
> second i am not sure tbh because it is pure research and it would lack some competencies.
> if you did mutiple projects during your work, you can write 2 career episodes from there.
> I think this is the best forum and i can not think of any other one.
> ...


Thanks for your info and tips. This really helps me. I will send you PM containing more details and more questions. I so appreciate your help.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> why would i hire a consultant to write about the work that i conducted myself?
> hiring someone to write about a project you have done yourself is a foolish idea and there is no one better than yourself to express your work. Most of these people copy paste stuff and you end up getting banned from EA. there are many cases like this.
> so better write yourself and based on your own work.
> It is not hard. It took me 3 full nights to write my 3 career episodes and then few hours to do the finaal touches.
> ...


I see. So you have taken the complete case of your immigration on your own without consultant? Starting from CDR till visa?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> I see. So you have taken the complete case of your immigration on your own without consultant? Starting from CDR till visa?


no i have an agent but for ea assessment part i wrote all career episodes myself and submitted application through agent.
same was done for sa and he will lodge my visa app too.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> no i have an agent but for ea assessment part i wrote all career episodes myself and submitted application through agent.
> same was done for sa and he will lodge my visa app too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


The general problem is faced while writing the CDR is when we have to write summary statement. The career episodes must cover the each and every point of summary statement and it is difficult to drive your career episodes according to summary statement.

What is the best methodology to prepare CDR? Start writing career episodes first and then move to summary statement, find the points of summary statement that can't be referenced to any career episodes and get back to career episodes and add those points in career episodes, again go back to summary statement and reference the missing points to career episodes?


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> The general problem is faced while writing the CDR is when we have to write summary statement. The career episodes must cover the each and every point of summary statement and it is difficult to drive your career episodes according to summary statement.
> 
> What is the best methodology to prepare CDR? Start writing career episodes first and then move to summary statement, find the points of summary statement that can't be referenced to any career episodes and get back to career episodes and add those points in career episodes, again go back to summary statement and reference the missing points to career episodes?


write full episode first.
any engineerinf project involves multiple stages. Sometimes little points like safety precaustions on sunmary statement worries the applicants and can be sorted by a single sentence such as you wore antistatic gloves etc.
It is not a big deal. Just write it in full and then review it again and again until you have all the competencies covered.
dont copy any sentences from net as EA use turnitin and it catches very small amount of copy paste too.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## dinh3phan (Jul 25, 2016)

Dimenssionless said:


> The general problem is faced while writing the CDR is when we have to write summary statement. The career episodes must cover the each and every point of summary statement and it is difficult to drive your career episodes according to summary statement.
> 
> What is the best methodology to prepare CDR? Start writing career episodes first and then move to the summary statement, find the points of summary statement that can't be referenced to any career episodes and get back to career episodes and add those points in career episodes, again go back to the summary statement and reference the missing points to career episodes?


I myself did the following steps:
- read Appendix "Detailed description of competency elements for each category" of MSA booklet thoroughly
- prepare/write episodes, trying to answer the requirements of above competency elements as much as possible
- fulfill the summary statement
- retouch episodes to modified/add points that summary statement lack of or week
- for my bad language, I had someone to check/edit my Episodes for the proper English.


----------



## sharyfor (Feb 8, 2016)

ibbz87 said:


> I wrote one of my career episodes from my bachelors project where i designed antenna for wimax.
> second career episode was from my 9 months work where i did commissioning of bts sites and 3rd was from my masters project which had simulations design, programming involved on wireless sensor networks. So you need to chose 3 of your best projects with extensive engineering work.
> go through competencies that are listed for prof engr. on engineers australia's summary statement.make sure you cover each and every point in the summary statement and demonstrate it with your working in career episodes.
> compile a good CPD report after you graduated and you will be good to go. yoy are doing phd man and eng. technologist is not good enough for you at all
> ...


Dear 

My career episodes were only about professional Experience that I gained by working on different telecom projects and I didn't mentioned any part related to projects during my bachelor programs.
I worked in 3 different organization as Radio Network Optimization Engineer, my nature of responsibilities were slightly different from each other in career episode. 
I am slightly concern about the outcome because I think they might object on the similarity of engineering tasks that i carried out in each episode.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

sharyfor said:


> Dear
> 
> My career episodes were only about professional Experience that I gained by working on different telecom projects and I didn't mentioned any part related to projects during my bachelor programs.
> I worked in 3 different organization as Radio Network Optimization Engineer, my nature of responsibilities were slightly different from each other in career episode.
> I am slightly concern about the outcome because I think they might object on the similarity of engineering tasks that i carried out in each episode.


sharyfor

They will not reject on the basis of the closeness of your project.Though they might reject if you did not capture all the elements required in CDR by EA


----------



## Murtaza.Farooqui (Jan 16, 2017)

HI All,

I am a civil engineer by profession have worked ten years in telecom industry in civil execution department.I have sent my CDR but this is the second time they sent it back saying that 
Visa Officer Comments

The presented projects are showing a strong grasp of practical situations and technical applications, with the technical challenge of keeping abreast of developments in Civil Engineering. It is obvious that you have a top¬ surface understanding of scientific and civil engineering principles and a well¬ developed capacity for technical analysis. You presented the proficient application technical skills and contribution to the advancement of civil engineering technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing technologies. However, you are lacking to present a professional engineering role, taking responsibility for bringing knowledge to bear from multiple sources to develop solutions to complex problems and issues, for ensuring that technical and non¬technical considerations are properly integrated, and for managing risk. Also, the most critical element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an element is lacking to present a detailed methodology relevant to simulations and analysis, understanding of project durations, development and design frequency and PE assignment sequence. At the same time, being developed as an engineering associate, you have a great exposure to technical coordination as well as a grounding in the area of civil technology and technical support. Based on this carrier episodes’ summary the best qualification outcomt is the Civil Engineering Technologist (ANZCO 233914). Please confirm. Alternatively, you may provide rectified CDRs presenting your professional engineering exposure.

Kindly help me in improving my cdr episodes


----------



## Sammani (Oct 31, 2016)

Murtaza.Farooqui said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am a civil engineer by profession have worked ten years in telecom industry in civil execution department.I have sent my CDR but this is the second time they sent it back saying that
> Visa Officer Comments
> ...



i also got the same comments and suggestion to modify .. concern on the given lacking points.. Start from modifying the summary .. then u can insert the details to CDR.. that's how i did .. don't lose hopes... it definitely works..


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Murtaza.Farooqui said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am a civil engineer by profession have worked ten years in telecom industry in civil execution department.I have sent my CDR but this is the second time they sent it back saying that
> Visa Officer Comments
> ...


Dear Murtaza.Farooqui.
Be encouraged and do the revision on your CDR especially on the Career Episodes.Do reverse Engineering where you look for elements mention in the summary statement and ensure the episodes captures all this elements.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## bomonti (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have two questions
1. have u got any help from CDR companiens which are helping you to write it ? are they reliable?
2. I have written my 1 episode based on my graduation thesis.it is ok but I dont know how to put my work experience into CDR format. I am working as mechanical design engineer in a global transformer producer. our company prepares tailor made transformers so we dont run into problems afterwards, cause in sales stage; everything is made clear with customer.Moreover Company has special tools for transmers to creat them in 3D . I just fix bugs in 3D according to rules and customer specification then I prepare production drawings in 2D. so my job is quite routine, it is not creative engineering task. What should I do ? How can I write my CDR ? Can I write my routine works ? 
Thanks for advices


----------



## hibaa92 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have a quick question. Will I recieve an email when status changes to Assessment in Progress?? I keep checking the website everyday. It has alread been 15 working days but I guess I have to wat for 26 working days.


----------



## saqavi (Oct 30, 2016)

wanyamada said:


> Hello All
> 
> I need a help on my CDR. I applied for the skill assessment on Engineers Australia as a Mechanical Engineer but my career episodes and reference letter have rejected.
> EA comment on the rejection is as below but I can not exactly understand what they mean.
> ...


Hi,
Did you edit your CDR to incorporate the observations/comment from engineers australia or prepared new CDR altogether?
Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## fazalvahora (Mar 8, 2017)

Respected sir,
I have applied skill assessment from engineering Australia. I got the query related to cdr as follows:
“We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct, and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.

Please explain. “

Please help me about my next step.


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

fazalvahora said:


> Respected sir,
> I have applied skill assessment from engineering Australia. I got the query related to cdr as follows:
> “We have identified one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is your own work is not correct, and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability.
> 
> ...


Hi
honestly speaking did you copy anything unintentionaly?
e.g. you used a friend's career episodes for reference etc or copied any generic stuff from internet etc?
if yes then you need to come up with very detailed and clever explanation because if they are not satisfied they do ban peoplw for reapplying for 1 year.
If you have not copied anything and it is your work then i would suggest you to get back to them with even more proper explanation stating that its all your work word to word and some of the copying that they found could be conincidence as loads of technical terminologies fo match with many other cdr's as well as written stuff available over the internet.
in any case you have to present a strong explanation to get out of this situation.
good luck

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

ibbz87 said:


> Hi
> honestly speaking did you copy anything unintentionaly?
> e.g. you used a friend's career episodes for reference etc or copied any generic stuff from internet etc?
> if yes then you need to come up with very detailed and clever explanation because if they are not satisfied they do ban peoplw for reapplying for 1 year.
> ...




Hi ibbz87,

I am currently in the process of writing my CDR. Hopefully i might get my assessment under professional engineer, BTW i am applying as an electrical engineer.
i want to know about the chances of getting invite with 55+5(SS) points.
age- 30
education- 15
PTE-10
SS-5


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

tusharparashar said:


> Hi ibbz87,
> 
> I am currently in the process of writing my CDR. Hopefully i might get my assessment under professional engineer, BTW i am applying as an electrical engineer.
> i want to know about the chances of getting invite with 55+5(SS) points.
> ...


Dear tusharparashar,
How many years of experience do you have.

Regards
Erick


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Dear tusharparashar,
> How many years of experience do you have.
> 
> Regards
> Erick


i want work experience which is not relevant to electrical engineering.
so i wont be including work experience.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

tusharparashar said:


> i want work experience which is not relevant to electrical engineering.
> so i wont be including work experience.


Dear tusharparashar.

Normally CDR assessment is done as per the experience,though they will deduct you some years if your experience is not similar to the field you acquired the experiences.Its possible to be accessed in the field that you want but you must have supporting documents to show that you worked for xxxxx company.

Regards
RicTon


----------



## jonats12 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Professional Electronics Engineer*

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and I am currently revising my career episodes due to recent feedback/rejection from EA.

My bachelor's degree is on Electronic Engineering but my work experience is now inclining towards IT (software engineering, service management). 

However, my agent still suggested to use this path instead of having the ACS assessment. Would anyone have the same scenario as mine?

What should I do? or any advise how to approach my revision of career episodes?

TIA


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jonats12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am currently revising my career episodes due to recent feedback/rejection from EA.
> 
> ...


Dear jonats12.
For me your agent is correct because from experience ACS have stringent rules and your degree is in Engineering.What i would suggest is for you to apply as professional Engineer,But CDR without experience since your experience is not in Electronic Engineering where you will be able to use your academic project.The disadvantage of this method is that you will miss so points but you will not be ask for the documents like payslip,employment letter etc that some times is very difficult.

Regards
RictOn


----------



## jonats12 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks RictOn!

I guess I should just continue writing about my academic project, which is pain since I need to recall what happened 10-12 years ago..
How about tweaking current work exp to engineering milestones? Any luck on that?, I think that being a software engineer is also an engineer episode..


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jonats12 said:


> Thanks RictOn!
> 
> I guess I should just continue writing about my academic project, which is pain since I need to recall what happened 10-12 years ago..
> How about tweaking current work exp to engineering milestones? Any luck on that?, I think that being a software engineer is also an engineer episode..


Dear jonats12.

Yes you can tweak it and change you Cv slightly and if you can get recommendation letter from those companies.Because some times they can ask for any supporting documents.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jonats12 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and I am currently revising my career episodes due to recent feedback/rejection from EA.
> 
> ...


Also if you go with ACS you probably won't get any Education points since your degree is not relevant to ACS occupation. With Engineering you can get upto 15 points. If you want you can get both occupation assessed and then submit two EOI for yourself.


----------



## jonats12 (Apr 6, 2017)

zaback21 and ricton,

Thank you for your inputs! Well, let me try revising with EA since I already put efforts on it. Fingers crossed!

@zaback21: That would be another option if I'll try my chances with ACS and actually submit 2 EOIs.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

wanyamada said:


> Hi all..,
> 
> I received positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Thanks all



Hiii can you tell me for 3rd party evidence what documents you have submitted.Is bank statement with stamp is OK.


----------



## Abhisekh (Apr 20, 2017)

*Engineers australia CDR refusal*

Hi,
I am new in the forum and had some queries. I actually applied to the engineers australia for skilled migration as a professional engineer. However, among the three career episodes one has not been approved and the officer has told me to write a new one on my work experience basis. Previously, i submitted 2 academic episodes n one from my work experience.
So, my specifiic questions are:
1. how often cases like this happen?
2.EA gave me 1 month of time for submission ,Can I ask more time?
3.If my new episode doesnot meet the requiremet, what can happen?
4.how can Being nominated as Engineering technologist effect in the future instead of Professional Engineer for career scope n immigration issues?

I request for your kind suggestions.
Thank you.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Abhisekh said:


> Hi,
> I am new in the forum and had some queries. I actually applied to the engineers australia for skilled migration as a professional engineer. However, among the three career episodes one has not been approved and the officer has told me to write a new one on my work experience basis. Previously, i submitted 2 academic episodes n one from my work experience.
> So, my specifiic questions are:
> 1. how often cases like this happen?
> ...


Abhisekh

Just prepare a new CDR,it would not take you even a week.The case like yours do happens especially if you have worked for some years and you are trying to claim some experience from them so one episode from work experience might not be enough.

RicTon


----------



## Abhisekh (Apr 20, 2017)

RICTON said:


> Abhisekh
> 
> Just prepare a new CDR,it would not take you even a week.The case like yours do happens especially if you have worked for some years and you are trying to claim some experience from them so one episode from work experience might not be enough.
> 
> RicTon


Thank you. I only have five days left for the submission. But have not completed yet. So do they extend some time if requested? Actually I didn't claim points but showed 2 n half years of work exp..I applied my self for the assessment instead of hiring an agent. Does that make a difference?


----------



## Aman0909991 (Jun 14, 2016)

wanyamada said:


> Hi all..,
> 
> I received positive outcome from EA.
> 
> Thanks all


I am sailing in the same boat. My assessor has requested me the letter of reference with my title and main five duties. Can you elaborate on the depth of duties in the reference letter?
What else like ITR, Superfund contribution etc, except the reference letter you submitted to get the positive assessment?
A Prompt response would be appreciated.


----------



## adnan_889 (Oct 21, 2016)

Abhisekh said:


> Thank you. I only have five days left for the submission. But have not completed yet. So do they extend some time if requested? Actually I didn't claim points but showed 2 n half years of work exp..I applied my self for the assessment instead of hiring an agent. Does that make a difference?


Hi, Relevant skill employment is for work experience points, so there was no need to apply for Relevant skill employment is you are not claiming points for employment, just MSA was good enough. I think you can not reverse it now, but you can try and talk to your CO about it maybe some other member in this forum can help you out better.


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

1. career episode 
The career episode you have presented does not support an assessment outcome as a Mechanical Engineer (ANZSCO 233512). Please refer to the ANZSCO Dictionary definition of Mechanical Engineer, downloadable from Australian Bureau of Statistics. Please provide a new career episode clearly demonstrating your engineering activities as per the ANZSCO dictionary definition.

2. reference letter
The presented reference letter does not provide enough description of your duties for assessment as Professional Mechanical Engineering employment. Please provide a letter with your duties described in greater detail. Please also provide more documentary evidence in support of your employment claim. This may include social security reports, income tax reports, superfund contribution statement etc.


Hello,
I've applied lately for a skill assessment as a PE, Mechanical Engineer.
Actually, I have some doubt with the documents that I've uploaded to my application, particularly, after reading the areas of concern that was sent by your assessor.

I checked again the FAQ at EA website and I found this.

My assessor has requested additional information. I did not provide the documentation, and now if I log in to MyPortal I can no longer see the request. What can I do?
You are usually given 6 months to provide the requested information. If you can’t provide the requested information in the allocated time frame, you can ask your assessor for an extension. Failure to provide the requested information within the agreed time frame will result in your application being completed as unsuccessful.

Did your case assessor ask you to complete your documents or informed you that there are some documents missing and you have to send these documents within 6 months or he jumped quickly to a decision (unsuccessful application) and you had to reapply?

Regards.


----------



## jonats12 (Apr 6, 2017)

jonats12 said:


> zaback21 and ricton,
> 
> Thank you for your inputs! Well, let me try revising with EA since I already put efforts on it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> @zaback21: That would be another option if I'll try my chances with ACS and actually submit 2 EOIs.


Hi Ricton and zaback21 - 
Finally after submitting new episodes, I finally got a positive feedback. Thank you for your inputs, really helpful indeed.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

jonats12 said:


> Hi Ricton and zaback21 -
> Finally after submitting new episodes, I finally got a positive feedback. Thank you for your inputs, really helpful indeed.


Congrats Engineer


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

jonats12 said:


> Hi Ricton and zaback21 -
> Finally after submitting new episodes, I finally got a positive feedback. Thank you for your inputs, really helpful indeed.


Hi mate,
Congratulations on the positive outcome. May I know why your career episodes were asked to be modified? Did you submit new career episode from academics or work experience?


----------



## jonats12 (Apr 6, 2017)

nishish said:


> Hi mate,
> Congratulations on the positive outcome. May I know why your career episodes were asked to be modified? Did you submit new career episode from academics or work experience?


Hi Nishish,
2 episodes were requested to be modified/renewed since they were not engineering related according to EA.
I gave 1 - new academic and another on work exp. This time I really aligned my writing according to the CDR details on the EA booklet.

Are you having the same feedback?


----------



## indhu2004 (May 18, 2017)

i apllied for EA as civil engineer

i recived below reply from CO.

we have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 

Please explain the reason of copying the content in writing and attached to your next submission.

Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you.
please help me


----------



## jonats12 (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi - 
Given this case, the question really lies whether you copied it from somewhere or they mistakenly suspected that you copied. 
In my opinion, it is no longer revising cdr's, rather defending your actual work. 
If it was copied, then you just have to withdraw the application. But if not, then just prove them wrong.


----------



## bsd2405 (May 22, 2017)

*Skill Assesment EA*



tonoy said:


> Hi bandara madapathala,
> 
> I got similar reply from EA, could you please share, what document is to provide against the following reply from EA. As in my country there is no govt. body/agency for social security/super-fund in place of that we have PF, gratuity etc. by the company I work for. And the income tax I pay is not related to the company I work for and in that certificate they never mention any company name.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Have you got the apporval from EA regarding your skill assesment application? i have the same problem as I can't prove the income Tax report and all other social documents, so what did u do to solve this problem? thank you.

Regards
Billy Dewanda


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

Abhisekh said:


> Hi,
> I am new in the forum and had some queries. I actually applied to the engineers australia for skilled migration as a professional engineer. However, among the three career episodes one has not been approved and the officer has told me to write a new one on my work experience basis. Previously, i submitted 2 academic episodes n one from my work experience.
> So, my specifiic questions are:
> 1. how often cases like this happen?
> ...


Hey EA also aked me 2 more episodes and gave me time..i think i wont be able to submit by deadline..and they are going to assess me as a technologist even after having 6 years of dubai mega projects experience..how did you handle the case


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

jonats12 said:


> nishish said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate,
> ...



They asked me to submit additional academic cdr..can i have your sample and has it been assessed?


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

masaudakhter said:


> Hey EA also aked me 2 more episodes and gave me time..i think i wont be able to submit by deadline..and they are going to assess me as a technologist even after having 6 years of dubai mega projects experience..how did you handle the case


Hi,
Did you manage to submit to new career episodes,have you received the outcome from EA?

Regards
RicTon


----------



## masaudakhter (Jul 28, 2013)

RICTON said:


> Hi,
> Did you manage to submit to new career episodes,have you received the outcome from EA?
> 
> Regards
> RicTon


Yes , i submitted 2 CE based on university education and received outcome as a Professional Engineer 5 days ago.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

masaudakhter said:


> Yes , i submitted 2 CE based on university education and received outcome as a Professional Engineer 5 days ago.



congrats


----------



## mrksptz (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I´m also currently in the process of preparing my CDR. I finished writing my career episodes and working on the rest at the moment.
It would be great to get any kind of help or advice regarding how detailed the career episodes have to be? I am afraid it could be not enough to get approved. I am an aerospace engineer but was mainly working in the field of simulation so I am also afraid that I won´t get recognized as an aerospace engineer.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rakeshsoni86 (Dec 23, 2016)

mrksptz said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I´m also currently in the process of preparing my CDR. I finished writing my career episodes and working on the rest at the moment.
> It would be great to get any kind of help or advice regarding how detailed the career episodes have to be? I am afraid it could be not enough to get approved. I am an aerospace engineer but was mainly working in the field of simulation so I am also afraid that I won´t get recognized as an aerospace engineer.
> Thanks in advance.


Hii,

Keep in mind that while writing career episodes all elements of summary statement are well demonstrated in career episodes.

I would advise you to go through summary statement 1st and then start writing your career episodes


----------



## APM (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello!

I had applied for MSA assuming that my university is accredited in Washington Accord. I realized that my program is not a part of the list of accredited programs and thus got rejected. They suggested I apply for CDR. Will I have to pay the fees again for CDR? Am I missing out something here?


----------



## vivek123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi All,,

I received the following feedback from EA case officer . What and how should i proceed ?
I have written the career episodes on my own and i have not copied any data from other career episodes. I have taken reference from mechanical engineer career episode for the format and i have written my own career episode for Telecommunication Engineering, Please do help guys. I am bit nervous.

We have identified that your career episode contains significant text and narratives copied from career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is all your own work is misleading. You are required to explain this situation.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

How do I write work experience statement for National Engineering Register (NER) registration? Is it same as writing Careers episodes for migration skill assessment?


----------



## Rikch (May 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I need urgent help regarding immigration process. We applied for Australia immigration and as a first step we applied with our cdr and cpd. We wrote everything ourselves, only followed template which was provided by msa document. 
We recieved an email with three objection which stated that our one career epispde is in essay format and other two in tabular format, other objection stated that, there was high similarity among three career episode. We explained that y is it so.
Now we recieved an email which is following
“Thank you for your Migration Skills Assessment Competency Demonstration Report application. We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied – either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia.

This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is ‘all your own work’ is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. Consequently, your application is rejected and a 12 month ban has been imposed.

If you are dissatisfied with the assessment outcome, you may follow the review process outlined in the
MSA Booklet.”

We wanna go in review because we haven't copied from anywhere. I need suggestion how to explain ourselves. Ot might b because many engineers around us following same template but, honestly we haven't copied.
Suggestions required.


----------



## harun guler (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi Guys,

First of all thank you so much to all you guys put time and effort to help others. I really appreciate it. 

Second of all, please see below comments that i received from Engineering Australia,

1. This career episode does not demonstrate your competency as a professional engineer.
2. Please submit a new career episode.
3. Please refer to pages 31-36 of MSA Booklet to make sure that your updated episode properly addresses each competency element.
4. Focus on how you used your engineering skills and knowledge to plan, design, organise and oversee the construction and operation of dams, bridges, pipelines, gas and water supply schemes, sewerage systems, airports and other civil engineering projects.
5. Please provide the academic project report (in the original format) that you used to write your career episode or a reference letter from your immediate supervisor confirming that you worked on this project if based on work experience.
6. Note that if your updated career episode still does not demonstrate your competency you may not receive a positive outcome of your assessment.

I obviously need to re-write my assessments. I will write my assessments based on my study at university not on work experience as my work experience was literally on-site applications, also i do not think i can still contact my old employer to obtain any paper. 

what does ( Please provide the academic project report (in the original format) that you used to write your career episode ) mean???

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

harun guler said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First of all thank you so much to all you guys put time and effort to help others. I really appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Sorry for getting comments from EA, its common nowdays. What they meant on academic projects submission is. You need to submit the Thesis or research projects that you did at University that you used to develop the Career Episodes.They will crosscheck to make sure your project is not fake by scanning through turnitin.So before submitting make sure its plagiarism free


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

bapudamunda said:


> How do I write work experience statement for National Engineering Register (NER) registration? Is it same as writing Careers episodes for migration skill assessment?


PM me, i can share my experience


----------



## harun guler (Nov 14, 2018)

RICTON said:


> Hi,
> Sorry for getting comments from EA, its common nowdays. What they meant on academic projects submission is. You need to submit the Thesis or research projects that you did at University that you used to develop the Career Episodes.They will crosscheck to make sure your project is not fake by scanning through turnitin.So before submitting make sure its plagiarism free


Hi, Thank you so much for your reply. I can definitely write a new assessment based on my study at Uni. What i want to know is does academic project report have to be an official paper can only be optained from University? I graduated 10 years ago, some of my lecturers retired or working at somewhere else. it is so hard to find them again. but as i said i can write an assessment based on the curriculum that i studied.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

harun guler said:


> Hi, Thank you so much for your reply. I can definitely write a new assessment based on my study at Uni. What i want to know is does academic project report have to be an official paper can only be optained from University? I graduated 10 years ago, some of my lecturers retired or working at somewhere else. it is so hard to find them again. but as i said i can write an assessment based on the curriculum that i studied.


Was one of your projects based on academic reports?. if yes then you dont have any other option but to submit the report or obtain a signed letter from university showing that you did the project.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

*All 3 CDR's from 13 months experience*

Hi All,
I have a few question on the CDR's
1. Can I submit all the 3 CDR's from mechanical experience after engineering education. Total experience is 
14 months, or do I have to mandatorily submit one CDR from academic project for sure out of 3.
2. Is turnit or write check plagiarism check good enough to get a CDR evaluated successfully or do I need to lot of technicality in the CDR report itself. I mean can the CDR be a simple task too
3. I have Btech in mechanical with 13 months experience , Mech engineering done in 2003 and experience is back in 2003 - 2004. After that I wan not in mechanical field
Can one CDR be just for 2 or 3 months of my experience??
4. Professional Engineer , Engineering Technologist , Engineering Associate. Which of these categories are enough to get assessment for partner points??


Thanks for your help


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Hi All,
> I have a few question on the CDR's
> 1. Can I submit all the 3 CDR's from mechanical experience after engineering education. Total experience is
> 14 months, or do I have to mandatorily submit one CDR from academic project for sure out of 3.
> ...


Hello,

Please let us know if your work experience is based in Australia or India.

Since you’re a mechanical engineer, your cdr will get approved as Professional Engineer or Engineering Technologist in some cases. Since you’ve completed your degree few years back, I reckon more chances of getting designated as Engineering Technologist.

Turnitin is the best plagiarism detector & it’s used by EA. But it’s a commercial application and hence it isn’t easily available to general users. You can use grammarly or other software available online.

CDR preparation is a big task that needs atleast two months (3 career episodes + Summary statement + CPD + Resume).

Please revert back if you need any more information.


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please let us know if your work experience is based in Australia or India.
> 
> ...



Hi, I am sorry, my experience is in India, Btech Mechanical Engineering..
would Engineering Technologist get me partner points, is it enough plus 6 points in PTE.

Also my question was more towards can I have 3 CDR's in 1 years of experience..

In my resume, I will have only 1 year of mechanical experience back in 2003. I have been in marketing since then, but I am planning to not put those in my resume., is that OK. My intention is only to get partner points positive assessment

Also can all my CDR's be from experience and none from my education project..??

Thanks


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


Yes, if you get assessed as a professional engineer or an engineering technologist and you score atleast 6 in each of the four modules of IELTS or 50 each in PTE and if you satisy the age criteria, you’ll contribute 5 points towards your spouse’s PR application. Please remember the nominated occupation of the main applicant should be in the same occupation list as yours.

I’m afraid I don’t know much about preparing the cdr based on work experience. I’ll leave it to other group members.

Good Luck!


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Yes, if you get assessed as a professional engineer or an engineering technologist and you score atleast 6 in each of the four modules of IELTS or 50 each in PTE and if you satisy the age criteria, you’ll contribute 5 points towards your spouse’s PR application. Please remember the nominated occupation of the main applicant should be in the same occupation list as yours.
> 
> I’m afraid I don’t know much about preparing the cdr based on work experience. I’ll leave it to other group members.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thanks Aswin, can some one please respond to my question about submitting 3 CDR's from 1 years of experience and none from academic project. 

Thanks


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

Sorry Guys, I have one more question. If I want to submit my 3 CDR's from 1 year experience after my Btech, do I also need to submit payslips / tax-returns for that 1 year. I dont have any paystubs from back in 2003. I only have experience letter for that 1 year.

P.S - My intention is only to get positive assessment for partner points, not experience points


Thanks
Deepika


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Sorry Guys, I have one more question. If I want to submit my 3 CDR's from 1 year experience after my Btech, do I also need to submit payslips / tax-returns for that 1 year. I dont have any paystubs from back in 2003. I only have experience letter for that 1 year.
> 
> P.S - My intention is only to get positive assessment for partner points, not experience points
> 
> ...


Hi,

I suppose they’ll ask for payslips & other documents only for assessing relevant skilled employment. But still they might request letters from your employer verifying your project details.

I think it’s easy for you to prepare your cdr based on your academic projects. You can then submit your project reports if they request additional information.

Cheers!


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Hi,
> 
> I suppose they’ll ask for payslips & other documents only for assessing relevant skilled employment. But still they might request letters from your employer verifying your project details.
> 
> ...



What kind of letters would they request from my employer other than experience letter with job duties

I don't have my old academic project (only one project in final year) in hand to submit incase they ask from project reports. I am not sure if university would keep a copy now for degree back in 2003


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> What kind of letters would they request from my employer other than experience letter with job duties
> 
> I don't have my old academic project (only one project in final year) in hand to submit incase they ask from project reports. I am not sure if university would keep a copy now for degree back in 2003


Below replies to all the queries 

1) You can give 3 projects for CDR from work even if it is a 1 yr work experience 
2) You can give final year academic project CDR but make sure you have the project report submitted to college with college seal and signature and your name as a team member for this project . EA might ask this for evidene purpose.
3) Any project submitted from work you will need to submit , R&R and all the documents to prove your employment with this company(Pay slips, 26AS, PF statement , offer letter ,leaving letter , Apprisal letter is any , confirmation letter , bank entry to show salary credit) mandatory ones are highlighted in red . Refer to EA MSA booklet for same .
4) If you get access to turntin use it but make sure that you dont tick the box which says save data to database . EA also uses turntin and if your project is saved to data base they will reject it for plagarism . Turntin access is difficult to get for an individual .
Use writecheck , i used it too and it is a version of turntin released for public . It is really cheap and gives you accurate results and it does not save any data to database  Do not load your projects into any online free plagarism checkers you find on goolge . all r scam and waste and dont give you accurate results and chances are that your projects might get stored in database .
5) PE ,ET, EA anything is fine to claim partner points . Skill has to be assesed positively and it has to be in the same skill list as your partner .

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi Friends, I have submitted for Skilled education assessment for Civil Engineer in fast track on 14-Nov through a MARA agent. It is to add spouse points. Do you know when i can expect an outcome?


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Below replies to all the queries
> 
> 1) You can give 3 projects for CDR from work even if it is a 1 yr work experience
> 2) You can give final year academic project CDR but make sure you have the project report submitted to college with college seal and signature and your name as a team member for this project . EA might ask this for evidene purpose.
> ...


Hi Santhosh,
Thanks for taking time to answer, 
My only worry is about the paystubs and other mandatory marked in Red
Any project submitted from work you will need to submit , R&R and all the documents to prove your employment with this company(Pay slips, 26AS, PF statement , offer letter ,leaving letter , Apprisal letter is any , confirmation letter , bank entry to show salary credit) mandatory ones are highlighted in red . Refer to EA MSA booklet for same .

If I am submitting only for educational assement for partner points , but CDR's are submitted from the experience, do we still have to submit the income proofs???
I have experience letter from the company I worked for and nothing more than that, I can get any other form of letters from the company about my employment. 

Also, incase of ACS ,ACS donot care about paystubs, paystubs are validated at the next level.
Is it not the same for EA??


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > Below replies to all the queries
> ...


One simple question . How will you prove that you have worked for the company and not faking the CDR ? You can submit offer letter relieving letter and secondary documents and RnR letter . As per me these are mandatory docs to prove your CDR's are legit and your project is legit and your company is legit . If you have further doubts just call up EA's helpdesk . They will guide you better . Else refer to MSA booklet where they have clearly mentioned list of docs. 
Even though it's only skill assessment and not employment assesment your projects from companies needs to be proved .else submit 3 CDR's from college .
It is not income proof that u r submitting . U r providing evidence for your employment in the company and pay slip and bank credit statement is one of them . If you can satisfy the employment proofs by other docs then payslips r not required . 

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> One simple question . How will you prove that you have worked for the company and not faking the CDR ? You can submit offer letter relieving letter and secondary documents and RnR letter . As per me these are mandatory docs to prove your CDR's are legit and your project is legit and your company is legit . If you have further doubts just call up EA's helpdesk . They will guide you better . Else refer to MSA booklet where they have clearly mentioned list of docs.
> Even though it's only skill assessment and not employment assesment your projects from companies needs to be proved .else submit 3 CDR's from college .
> It is not income proof that u r submitting . U r providing evidence for your employment in the company and pay slip and bank credit statement is one of them . If you can satisfy the employment proofs by other docs then payslips r not required .
> 
> ...



I understand what you are saying but what is the work around for that. 
Can I just submit paystubs,
RnR and letter from company saying I don't have any tax payable so don't have a tax return
Joining and releaving letter. Would these suffice. 


My next question is if I submit CDR's from education, then how does EA validate with the university if my project report is original or not. University I am sure wouldnt keep copies of project reports done in 2003...how is it even verified by EA


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> bssanthosh47 said:
> 
> 
> > One simple question . How will you prove that you have worked for the company and not faking the CDR ? You can submit offer letter relieving letter and secondary documents and RnR letter . As per me these are mandatory docs to prove your CDR's are legit and your project is legit and your company is legit . If you have further doubts just call up EA's helpdesk . They will guide you better . Else refer to MSA booklet where they have clearly mentioned list of docs.
> ...


Yes you can either attach a cover letter stating your salary was not under tax slab and income was not taxable .else CO will come has asking for tax docs that time you can reply back the same to them . I did the same for one of my employer .

For CDR from college EA may or may not ask for your college project reports with college seal and sign . But lately I have seen EA asking for it. 

EA does not do any physical verification with college not employer. The outcome is based purely upon the documents u submit to them and they are well aware of all the type of documents.

Cheers
Santhosh


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

bssanthosh47 said:


> Yes you can either attach a cover letter stating your salary was not under tax slab and income was not taxable .else CO will come has asking for tax docs that time you can reply back the same to them . I did the same for one of my employer .
> 
> For CDR from college EA may or may not ask for your college project reports with college seal and sign . But lately I have seen EA asking for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking time..

Can I submit 3 CDR's from one project report. I am guessing we only do one academic project for the whole degree, how can we submit multiple projects where in reality we do only one final year project


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

> Can I submit 3 CDR's from one project report. I am guessing we only do one academic project for the whole degree, how can we submit multiple projects where in reality we do only one final year project


No bro. Three different projects should be explained in 3 different career episodes. You can include your mini-projects.


----------



## Kunalchaphekar (Oct 26, 2016)

deepika.akkineni said:


> Thanks for taking time..
> 
> Can I submit 3 CDR's from one project report. I am guessing we only do one academic project for the whole degree, how can we submit multiple projects where in reality we do only one final year project



Hi,

You need 3 different projects, it could be any competition you took part it or any college technical fest you were involved in.


----------

